# GTeam no way Girls! Schrauben und fahren im Winter



## mountymaus (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Mädels 
bald ist es wieder so weit. Der WP steht vor der Tür und das "GTeam no way Girls" ist gegründet. 
Nun fehlen noch Girls für das Team . Gebt euch einen Ruck oder lasst euch von euren Männern einen Ruck geben und tragt euch im Team ein.
Die Räder müssen für den kalten Winter ja auch fit gehalten werden . 
Ich denke, dass wir Girls einen Fred haben sollten in dem wir über Technik, Beleuchtung, generell über Bikes, etc. ggf. auch WP Punkte diskutieren können.

Gruß Insa


----------



## Radlerin (14. Oktober 2008)

Darf ich mitmachen, auch wenn das GT noch zerlegt im Keller steht? Ich hätte genügend fahrbare Alternativen da...  Andererseits ist der Winter ja (leider *grummel*) lang, vielleicht krieg ich sogar noch ein paar Kilometer mit dem GT hin (da möchte ich aber nix versprechen).

Gruß, Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (16. Oktober 2008)

mountymaus hat das Team schon gegründet und es sind noch Plätze frei! 

Ich denke nicht, dass es zwingend notwendig ist, die Punkte mit einem GT erfahren zu müssen


----------



## mountymaus (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich in diesam Jahr auch den einen oder anderen Nightride mache, da wir uns ja Lupinen gegönnt haben (schon im letzten Jahr). Würde mich freuen, wenn man evtl. auch mal mit Teilnehmern aus anderen Teams fahren könnte.


----------



## mountymaus (26. Oktober 2008)

Endlich habe ich es gestern mal wieder geschafft, mich auf eins meiner Räder zu setzen und ein paar Kilometer zu fahren. Leider musste ich die Tour wegen Rückenproblemen abbrechen  
Außerdem bin ich kurz davor, meine so gut wie nie gefahrenen Continental Explorer  von meinem Rad zu schmeißen. Bei Nässe und Matsch sind die Dinger eine Katastrophe.


----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich kurz davor, meine so gut wie nie gefahrenen Continental Explorer  von meinem Rad zu schmeißen. Bei Nässe und Matsch sind die Dinger eine Katastrophe.



kann ich verstehen - frag mal feri


----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2008)

am kinderrad machen die sich ganz gut - sind nur etwas pannenanfällig, das könnte aber auch gut der fahrtechnik geschuldet sein...:


----------



## Radlerin (27. Oktober 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich es gestern mal wieder geschafft, mich auf eins meiner Räder zu setzen und ein paar Kilometer zu fahren. Leider musste ich die Tour wegen Rückenproblemen abbrechen
> Außerdem bin ich kurz davor, meine so gut wie nie gefahrenen Continental Explorer  von meinem Rad zu schmeißen. Bei Nässe und Matsch sind die Dinger eine Katastrophe.



Das ist ja oll. Dann mal gute Besserung für deinen Rücken! Ich habs in den letzten zwei Wochen immerhin auf 150km gebracht, wann beginnt der WP gleich noch mal???  Zu spät jedenfalls, um mir dafür schon mal ordentlich Punkte eintragen zu können.  Ich weiß natürlich, nächsten Montag gehts los...

Für Matschwetter hab ich eine dicke Nobby Nic/Big Betty-Kombi da.


----------



## mountymaus (27. Oktober 2008)

Auf einem der anderen Räder habe ich den Maxxis advantage 2.1. Mit denen bin ich soweit zufrieden.


----------



## Radlerin (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab noch IRC Mythos, die sind auch ganz in Ordnung, zumindest bei Regen im Wald, richtig im Schlamm war ich mit denen glaube noch nie. Und Racing Ralphs hab ich noch zu bieten, da hab ich aber auch keine "Schlammerfahrung" mit. 

Auf dem Winterrad hatte ich bislang immer die dicken in 2.4. Denen ist völlig wurscht, wie der Untergrund ist, Nässe, Schlamm, Eis... egal.  Außerdem ist es gutes Wintertraining, die schweren Pneus bewegen zu müssen.


----------



## hoeckle (27. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> kann ich verstehen - frag mal feri
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/133884


 
:kotz::kotz:

"aber im trockenen rollen sie gut" danke nochmal für den hinweis volker...  aber ich bin mir sicher, daß im nächsten jahr auch ich die gelegenheit bekomme beim PM unvorteilhafte bilder von dir zu erhalten....

@insa

sind das die mit denen du in den graben gestürzt bist? wenn ja, warum haste die noch drauf? gab doch eine einwandfreie empfehlung für die maxxis minion....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (27. Oktober 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> @insa
> 
> sind das die mit denen du in den graben gestürzt bist? wenn ja, warum haste die noch drauf? gab doch eine einwandfreie empfehlung für die maxxis minion....



Nein, auf dem Xizang waren die racing ralph drauf. Sind getsuscht gegen Maxxis advantage 2.1. Die lassen sich sehr gut fahren. Ich war am Wochenende mit meinem STS DH unterwegs und da sind momentan nun mal die Continental Explorer als UST montiert. Wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lange....


----------



## Kint (27. Oktober 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> ... Ich war am Wochenende mit meinem STS DH unterwegs und da sind momentan nun mal die Continental Explorer als UST montiert. Wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lange....



 ich würde ja sagen das is ne Chronische Transplantatnephropathie des Rahmens...


----------



## hoeckle (27. Oktober 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Nein, auf dem Xizang waren die racing ralph drauf. Sind getsuscht gegen Maxxis advantage 2.1. Die lassen sich sehr gut fahren. Ich war am Wochenende mit meinem STS DH unterwegs und da sind momentan nun mal die Continental Explorer als UST montiert. Wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lange....


 
na darauf würden die minions doch wie faust auf auge...  ich würde aber nur die 2.35 nehmen...

aletrnativ die wetscream, da ist die formkurve im frühjahr gerade raketenmässig...


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> "aber im trockenen rollen sie gut" danke nochmal für den hinweis volker...


wieso erwähnst du bei der geschichte nie, dass ich dir im zusammenhang mit dem zitierten satz einen reifenwechseln angeboten habe, den du dankend abgelehnt hast ? 




hoeckle schrieb:


> aber ich bin mir sicher, daß im nächsten jahr auch ich die gelegenheit bekomme beim PM unvorteilhafte bilder von dir zu erhalten....



gerne 



mountymaus schrieb:


> Nein, auf dem Xizang waren die racing ralph drauf.



die sind ja noch schlimmer, zumindest in 2.1" 

wünsche gute genesung


----------



## mountymaus (28. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wünsche gute genesung





Danke für die Genesungswünsche.
Die Reifen waren wirklich eine Katastrophe. Ich habe mich damit beim diesjährigen Treffen (bitte nicht lachen) 4 mal im Wald auf die Nase gelegt.


----------



## hoeckle (28. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wieso erwähnst du bei der geschichte nie, dass ich dir im zusammenhang mit dem zitierten satz einen reifenwechseln angeboten habe, den du dankend abgelehnt hast ?


 
nun ja, zum einen da ich ansonsten eine ausrede weniger hätte....
und zum anderen mir das geläuf ja nicht bekannt war unter solchen witterungsbedingungen und ich dir völlig vertraut habe......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin wohl erst mal raus für den WP, vielleicht kann ich noch ganz spät einsteigen... 

"Distale Extensionsfraktur am linken Handgelenk" menno... 

Scheiß nasses Herbstlaub!  War aber nicht der Reifen schuld - die Rasenden Ralphs - sondern ne kleine Längst-Kante, die nicht zu sehen war. Shit happens...


----------



## mountymaus (29. Oktober 2008)

Na da kann man ja nur gute Besserung wünschen.


----------



## hoeckle (29. Oktober 2008)

uii...

na dann die besten genesungswünsche...

alles gute


----------



## Twörgel (29. Oktober 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl erst mal raus für den WP, vielleicht kann ich noch ganz spät einsteigen...
> 
> "Distale Extensionsfraktur am linken Handgelenk" menno...
> 
> Scheiß nasses Herbstlaub!  War aber nicht der Reifen schuld - die Rasenden Ralphs - sondern ne kleine Längst-Kante, die nicht zu sehen war. Shit happens...



Autsch.....
Da wünsch ich mal GUTE BESSERUNG


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2008)

auch meinerseits gute besserung ! ! !


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Oktober 2008)

Handgelenk ist unschön
Auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## Radlerin (30. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die vielen Wünsche!  Laut dem Onkel Doktor kann ich im Februar noch in den WP einsteigen - wenn alles gut läuft. Ich bin optimistisch. Notfalls fahr ich dann erst mal mit Stützrädern...


----------



## ahara (30. Oktober 2008)

@mountymaus: Es hat geklappt....ich bekomme den Rahmen und gehöre dann also endgültig in den Kreis der erlauchten GT-Ladies  und habe nun auch offiziell die Berechtigung in dem Girls-Team fahren zu dürfen 
Aber vorerst muss ich noch mit dem Canyon fahren....


----------



## mountymaus (30. Oktober 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Wünsche!  Laut dem Onkel Doktor kann ich im Februar noch in den WP einsteigen - wenn alles gut läuft. Ich bin optimistisch. Notfalls fahr ich dann erst mal mit Stützrädern...



Oder machst einfach andere Arten des Sports. Wie z.B. joggen, walken, etc. falls es der Doc zulässt.


----------



## Stemmel (30. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (30. Oktober 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Wünsche!  Laut dem Onkel Doktor kann ich im Februar noch in den WP einsteigen - wenn alles gut läuft. Ich bin optimistisch. Notfalls fahr ich dann erst mal mit Stützrädern...



Februar?  So lange?  Mist... 

Aber auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche! 



ahara schrieb:


> @mountymaus: Es hat geklappt....ich bekomme den Rahmen und gehöre dann also endgültig in den Kreis der erlauchten GT-Ladies  und habe nun auch offiziell die Berechtigung in dem Girls-Team fahren zu dürfen
> Aber vorerst muss ich noch mit dem Canyon fahren....


----------



## Stemmel (1. November 2008)

Okay, dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass auch mein GT in diesem Winter ein wenig bewegt wird. 

Auf Sine kann ich mich ja zur Zeit nicht stützen, denn die hängt ein wenig Gabellos an der Wand... Was für ein trauriger Anblick.


----------



## mountymaus (1. November 2008)

Juhuu, das GTeam no way Girls ist komplett 
Dann wollen wir mal auf ein gutes Gelingen hoffen. Auf das wir so wie im letzten Winterpokal abschneiden.


----------



## mountymaus (10. November 2008)

Juhuu endlich hat es mal in diesem Herbst mit einem Nightride geklappt.
Mit einer Lupine Passubio XL am Lenker und einer Cateye Triple Shot auf dem Helm haben wir auf unserer 65 minütigen Tour viele Tiere auf den Feldern und im Wald gesehen.


----------



## ahara (10. November 2008)

sehr cool....ich will auch mal wieder ... hab nur keine lampe


----------



## Stemmel (10. November 2008)

Wieso hast Du keine Lampe? Du hast doch damals mitgebastelt?


----------



## ahara (10. November 2008)

ja, die muss ich wohl mal abholen....


----------



## Stemmel (19. November 2008)

Mal ein Lebenszeichen von mir: 

Nachdem ich das MRT zweimal verschieben musste, soll die Schulter nun endgültig nächste Woche in die Röhre. Mal sehen, wie das mit so einer Beruhigungsspritze ist  Ohne ging es leider gar nicht, obwohl ich ja schon zweimal in der Röhre war, hatte ich es beim letzten Mal überhaupt nicht ausgehalten. War eine Selbsterfahrung, auf die ich gerne verzichtet hätte. 

Weiterhin habe ich seit 2,5 Wochen mit meinem Magen zu tun. Bin immer noch krank geschrieben, habe da - ebenfalls nächste Woche - einen Termin zur Magenspiegelung :kotz:

Schaun wir mal, was da überall bei rauskommt.... 

Wie geht es Dir, Radlerin? Die drei anderen sind ja doch aktiv dabei, Punkte zu sammeln....


----------



## Radlerin (26. November 2008)

Ja, erstmal gute Besserung für Schulter & Magen.  Was ist mit deiner Schulter passiert?

Meine Hand wird langsam wieder, aber noch sind bei falschen Bewegungen Schmerzen (ich versuch ab und an, wenigstens ein wenig am Rad zu basteln - keine Chance...  )da, belasten darf ich nach wie vor auch nicht.  Am Montag wird wieder geröntgt, mal schauen, was der Onkel Doktor dann sagt. In den WP steig ich wohl erst 2009 ein, aber ein paar Wochen hab ich dann ja auf alle Fälle noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (26. November 2008)

Hatte in 02/2003 eine Schleimbeutel-OP. Schmerzen waren weg, wieder da, wieder weg... Seit Juli 08 bin ich wieder in Behandlung. Nach 18 KG-Terminen keine Besserung. Eine Diagnose steht noch nicht fest, behandelt werde ich auf 'Zustand nach Bursektomie'. 

Gestern hatte ich MRT. Abwarten, ob das was ergeben hat. Da ich ja nun seit knapp drei Wochen Ruhe hatte - krank wegen Magen/Darm - hatte ich natürlich auch keine Schmerzen. Keine Belastung, keine Schmerzen. 

Freitag geht der Bericht zum Doc, dann muss ich einen Termin zur Besprechung haben.


----------



## Radlerin (27. November 2008)

Oller Mist. Auch Sch..., wenn sich das so hinzieht.


----------



## mountymaus (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube hier ist wohl der Wurm drin,
ich liege mit Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung und dicker Erkältung nieder.
Hoffentlich wird es zu Wochenende besser, denn da kommen liebe,netteleuteaausdernähevonhamburgzumnikolaus.


----------



## ahara (3. Dezember 2008)

und dann machst du jeden Tag Spocht?? Ich wundere mich....

Gute Besserung von hier nach da


----------



## mountymaus (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich mache doch momentan gar kein Sport..... Ich muss morgen sogar das Badminton sausen lassen...


----------



## Radlerin (3. Dezember 2008)

Gute Besserung!

Mich beruhigt ein wenig, dass ich nicht die Einzige mit 0 Punkten bin...  

Nächste Woche Freitag wird bei mir entschieden, ob ich den Gips dauerhaft abnehmen und die Belastung peu à peu steigern darf. 

Im Moment müssten wir eigentlich "GTeam no way Girls! Krank und verletzt im Winter" heißen... 

Aber ich bin optimistisch: Das reißen wir in den letzten 1-2 Monaten alles wieder raus und werden doch noch Gruppensieger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (3. Dezember 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Mich beruhigt ein wenig, dass ich nicht die Einzige mit 0 Punkten bin...
> 
> ...



Na da hast du dir ja richtig was vorgenommen, wenn du noch den Gruppensieg ersportlern willst.


----------



## Stemmel (3. Dezember 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Mich beruhigt ein wenig, dass ich nicht die Einzige mit 0 Punkten bin...



Ich bin nur überredet worden mich einzutragen, damit der letzte Platz im Team nicht frei bleibt...  Mal sehen, was nächsten Montag die MRT-Besprechung beim Doc bringt. Ich denke mal NIX, denn ich war vor dem MRT ja drei Wochen krank und habe den Arm geschont. Das war wie im Urlaub, aber Urlaub will der Doc mir nicht verschreiben.... 



Radlerin schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Freitag wird bei mir entschieden, ob ich den Gips dauerhaft abnehmen und die Belastung peu à peu steigern darf.
> 
> Im Moment müssten wir eigentlich "GTeam no way Girls! Krank und verletzt im Winter" heißen...



Ich wünsche auch allen Beteiligten GUTE BESSERUNG!  



mountymaus schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird es zu Wochenende besser, denn da kommen liebe,netteleuteaausdernähevonhamburgzumnikolaus.



... leider ist mir im Augenblick noch gar nicht zum feiern zumute...  Das wird sich hoffentlich noch ändern!


----------



## Radlerin (4. Dezember 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Na da hast du dir ja richtig was vorgenommen, wenn du noch den Gruppensieg ersportlern willst.



Ich bin halt ein Optimist!


----------



## mountymaus (21. Dezember 2008)

Wir waren gestern unterwegs. Eine schöne Schlammschlacht, mit supertiefem Boden. Hat aber echt viel Spaß gemacht. Mit den Maxxis konnte man sich gut durch den Deck wühlen...


----------



## mountymaus (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und alles erdenklich Gute für das Jahr 2009.


----------



## Radlerin (9. Januar 2009)

Wünsch euch ein frohes - und vor allem gesundes - neues Jahr!

Ich hab gestern 1,5 Stunden geschwitzt für magere 2 Punkte Ausbeute. Aber immerhin: 2 Punkte!  Zitat vom Onkel Doc: "Thai Bo könnse machen, aber haunse niemanden mit links!" Geht klar...  

So, jetzt hol ich euch alle ein.


----------



## Radlerin (21. Januar 2009)

Das erste Mal tuts noch weh, tralalala...

Ich habs getan! Bin gestern das erste Mal wieder aufs Rad gestiegen. Zwar nur ne leidvolle Minirunde (= 0 Punkte ), aber immerhin.  Es geht aufwärts!!!

Stemmel, wie gehts dir?


----------



## Stemmel (21. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich ganz gut... Jetzt muss nur noch der innere Schweinehund überwunden werden...   Zumindest sind alle meine Räder fahrbereit (Gabel in Sine ist wieder verbaut, bei Ava fehlen nur noch die Pedale). Aber ich war ja eh nur Ersatz, um das Team aufzufüllen 

Für Dich freut es mich sehr, dass Du wieder anfangen kannst, die Hand zu belasten!


----------



## Radlerin (21. Januar 2009)

Ja, bei dem Wetter ist das auch nicht so doll. Bei mir wars gestern zudem noch stellenweise ziemlich glatt - bin gefahren wie ein Fahranfänger in seiner ersten Stunde...  Aber es schmerzt an sich nur bei "Extra-Belastung" (Bordsteinkante etc.), ansonsten geht es schon prächtig - 2 Wochen eher als geplant, bin sehr stolz auf meine Hand.


----------



## mountymaus (21. Januar 2009)

Schön, dass du wieder fit bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (24. Januar 2009)

Tja, so wie es aussieht werde ich nun auch längere Zeit ausfallen.  :kotz:
Habe mir gestern Abend beim Badminton einen Muskelfaserriss in der linken Wade zugezogen.  :kotz:


----------



## Stemmel (25. Januar 2009)

Sag ich doch immer: Sport ist Mord!

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Radlerin (25. Januar 2009)

Och menno!  Dann mal gute Besserung!

Ich war heute das erste Mal etwas länger aufm Rad - zumindest in der Summe (mit 1,5h sportlicher Unterbrechung dazwischen und dafür längerem gerädertem Ausklang). Ich bin so froh, dass das wieder gut. Heute hatte ich noch nicht mal auf Kopfsteinpflaster oder an Bordsteinkanten Probleme/Schmerzen. 

Also mountymaus: Nochmals gute Besserung + wünsch dir ne schnelle Heilung!


----------



## joe yeti (26. Januar 2009)

jep gute besserung

ich find hier müssen viel mehr bilder von euch bei fahren rein...

gruss joe


----------



## Radlerin (27. Januar 2009)

Hm, da haste gar nicht so Unrecht... Aber ich bin froh, dass ich überhaupt wieder fahren kann, da unterlasse ich es unter den gegebenen wetterlichen Umständen lieber, auch noch ne Kamera in der Hand zu halten - während des Fahrens.


----------



## mountymaus (1. Februar 2009)

Juhuu, seit gestern endlich wieder ohne Gehhilfen unterwegs. Zwar nehme ich eine Schonhaltung ein und kann das Bein nicht richtig belasten, doch es geht bergauf.....


----------



## Radlerin (1. Februar 2009)

Super, freut mich!  Ne Gehhilfe ist doch ein Fahrrad aber auch, oder?  Also ab aufs Rad, hihi. Kleiner Scherz. 

Dafür hab ich ohne die erste große Runde gedreht... 2x75min. Allerdings fast nur Straße, Waldwege sind meist ziemlich vereist.  Egal, war trotzdem schön.

Achtung, "falsche" Marke...


----------



## Radlerin (22. März 2009)

So, isch habe fertisch.

79 Punkte...  Und in der letzten WP-Woche komme ich zu nix.  Gelobe für den nächsten WP Besserung und vor allem keine gebrochenen Extremitäten.


----------



## Radlerin (15. Oktober 2009)

Insa, Chat gibts hier leider wohl nicht... aber den alten Thread. 





Kleiner Insider quasi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 
Dieses Jahr bin ich also auch dabei, ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich mehr Schrauben wie Radeln werde. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Beaufighter (16. Oktober 2009)

Ab wann darf man eigentlich das Training eintragen? Ich bin dieses Jahr das erste mal beim Winterpokal dabei und habe da noch nicht so den Durchblick.
Viele Grüße


----------



## mountymaus (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallöle 
wir dürfen ab dem 02.11.2009 unsere Trainingseinheiten eintragen.


----------



## Radlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

... und dann bis zum 28.3.

Dabei gibts für jede Viertelstunde radeln 1 Punkt (also 1,5 h z.B. 6 Punkte).

Für mind. ne halbe Stunde "Alternativsportarten" gibts 2 Punkte, egal wie lange man dös macht (also immer nur 2 Punkte, auch wenn man 5 h Squash spielt ).

Hab ich mir hier schon auf nen Spickzettel geschrieben, sonst hab ich das bis zum 2.11. auch wieder vergessen...


----------

